# Crossbow Options



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Have been hunting with a compound bow for 10 years or so but thinking about picking up a crossbow as another option. Looking for suggestions for moderate priced quality crossbows and tips on what to look for in a quality crossbow. Hunt deer and hogs and looking to try something new.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ConTiki said:


> Have been hunting with a compound bow for 10 years or so but thinking about picking up a crossbow as another option. Looking for suggestions for moderate priced quality crossbows and tips on what to look for in a quality crossbow. Hunt deer and hogs and looking to try something new.


Crossbow Nation Forum is a great source of info...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Check out this powerful accurate crossbow. It shoots at 355fps. Stock bar can be adjusted like AR.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2556513


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> Check out this powerful accurate crossbow. It shoots at 355fps. Stock bar can be adjusted like AR.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2556513


Crossbow has been sold.


----------

